
Plasma: A Safe Haven for Windows 7 Refugees - ognarb
https://dot.kde.org/2020/01/08/plasma-safe-haven-windows-7-refugees
======
sarcasmatwork
How is this a safe haven for win 7 users when its just a GUI? I'm failing to
see how switching to Linux with a win7 GUI will help me. My windows apps wont
work, the games etc etc. What I'm I missing?

